
Ask HN: What is your oldest living public presence on the internet? - schmudde
I&#x27;d love for people to share links to their oldest remaining presence on the internet - outside of archives.<p>For me it may be this review of an album released in 1998 by Wrapped in Wire magazine: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.wrappedinwire.com&#x2F;V&#x2F;Vojna.htm.<p>For this exercise, should Usenet on Google Groups qualify? That&#x27;s difficult to say. It&#x27;s &quot;living&quot; because you can still reply to it, but these messages are no longer part of the living Usenet. Here is a reply I wrote on Aug 9, 1998: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;groups.google.com&#x2F;d&#x2F;msg&#x2F;rec.music.industrial&#x2F;pseJluJPys4&#x2F;dx5fvt8roXgJ.<p>If there is a legitimate timestamp for the link you share, that&#x27;s even better.
======
ColinWright
I have various posts available on archives dating back to 1994, possibly 1992,
but not sure they qualify as "living". Certainly they exist and can be read.

 _Edit:_ OK, I've found a post on sci.math from 1993 to which you can
apparently reply

 _Edit 2:_ OK:

Jul 1993:
[https://groups.google.com/d/msg/sci.math/VfqtjzqD5vk/_I2qHiT...](https://groups.google.com/d/msg/sci.math/VfqtjzqD5vk/_I2qHiTdy9MJ)

Jun 1993:
[https://groups.google.com/d/msg/sci.math/sM5obXgILLg/WSMskMV...](https://groups.google.com/d/msg/sci.math/sM5obXgILLg/WSMskMVRyR8J)

Apr 1993:
[https://groups.google.com/d/msg/sci.math/pDjjVvQiQts/umBn0h2...](https://groups.google.com/d/msg/sci.math/pDjjVvQiQts/umBn0h2Fj78J)

~~~
schmudde
Indeed, there is some controversy, but many have identified this post as the
'oldest on the net' and couldn't resist the urge to reply:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/net.general/yJn8WHlzc7...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/net.general/yJn8WHlzc7U/lPyVdYqCXyAJ)

I guess it's motivated by the same urge people have when the decide to etch
their names into the Colosseum in Rome.

------
sushshshsh
The first time I used the internet was around summer of 1998 at the tender age
of 6 years old, mostly to use instant messenger with my cousins. Well before
that I also used WebTV to write emails, but anyway...

As for information written by me that is publicly preserved somewhere, I have
a feeling that is actually a considerable amount of time later, likely around
2001 or 2002 when I started posting on random paintball forums, ebaumsworld
forums, xbox forums. I'd also uploaded some videos on Putfile by that time.

So I guess it's time to celebrate my 20 year internet anniversary soon :)

------
mrspeaker
Ha, found this on the wayback machine:
[https://web.archive.org/web/19990224155732/http://www.coastl...](https://web.archive.org/web/19990224155732/http://www.coastlink.com.au/cp/)
A site a friend and I made for a popular local band in 1997. We loved music,
and the internet gave us a reason to talk to all the bands we loved and see if
they wanted one of these new-fangled web sites. It was awesome!

~~~
schmudde
That is awesome. It's too bad the Wayback Machine doesn't archive those .wav
files from 1997.

------
madcaptenor
Usenet seems like a good place to look, and I can go back to Dec 4, 1999 that
way:
[https://groups.google.com/d/msg/sci.math/r9pz4ScvUxg/x8p6V02...](https://groups.google.com/d/msg/sci.math/r9pz4ScvUxg/x8p6V028UA0J)

Someone named "Nathaniel Silver" replied, and I wonder if that's the political
and sports forecaster or someone else of the same name.

~~~
schmudde
"Good job, Mike. Your post not only solves the problem but also makes the rest
of the posters look like defensive hotshots."

Hah - don't mess with Nate.

------
jjgreen
Mine's probably this question (and fabulous answer) on sci.math.numerical-
analysis in 1999

[https://groups.google.com/g/sci.math.num-
analysis/c/2j8pg4NV...](https://groups.google.com/g/sci.math.num-
analysis/c/2j8pg4NVIgs/m/j72ez9OgLzkJ)

